# IP address banned



## ax_colleen (Apr 29, 2016)

Before we make judgements I would just like to inform that I did not break any rules in this forum. I didn't do anything wrong, and I don't know what to do to unblock my other mobile phone's IP address since they blocked my access to contact this site. I can't use this phone all the time since it's not mine. I did search the web to how to unblock. My IP address isn't listed on the blacklist of StopForumSpam. What should I do? Thank you for your time.


----------



## migles (Apr 29, 2016)

ax_colleen said:


> Before we make judgements I would just like to inform that I did not break any rules in this forum. I didn't do anything wrong, and I don't know what to do to unblock my other mobile phone's IP address since they blocked my access to contact this site. I can't use this phone all the time since it's not mine. I did search the web to how to unblock. My IP address isn't listed on the blacklist of StopForumSpam. What should I do? Thank you for your time.


send a pm to a "bloddy hell color" or purple (gay) dude from this list https://gbatemp.net/staff/

they will be much more helpfull than people like me..


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 29, 2016)

migles said:


> send a pm to a "bloddy hell color" or purple (gay) dude from this list https://gbatemp.net/staff/
> 
> they will be much more helpfull than people like me..


Careful purple gay dude is an asshole


----------



## osm70 (Apr 29, 2016)

migles said:


> send a pm to a "bloddy hell color" or purple (gay) dude from this list https://gbatemp.net/staff/
> 
> they will be much more helpfull than people like me..






ax_colleen said:


> Before we make judgements I would just like to inform that I did not break any rules in this forum. I didn't do anything wrong, and I don't know what to do to unblock my other mobile phone's IP address since *they blocked my access to contact this site*. I can't use this phone all the time since it's not mine. I did search the web to how to unblock. My IP address isn't listed on the blacklist of StopForumSpam. What should I do? Thank you for your time.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 29, 2016)

If the IP address is shared, then another person could be responsible.


----------



## migles (Apr 29, 2016)

@osm70
since he can access his account from another device, and created this post, he could also send a PM to an admin through here...
he can't do that on the other device because a replacement page shows up making him unable to do anything...
however, he can use the same device he used to create this post, to inform the admins..


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Do you happen to know which IP you were using when you saw it as banned?  I just checked the 4 IPs associated with your account, none of them are banned as far as I can see. Feel free to PM it to me if you don't want to post it publicly.


----------



## ax_colleen (May 1, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Do you happen to know which IP you were using when you saw it as banned?  I just checked the 4 IPs associated with your account, none of them are banned as far as I can see. Feel free to PM it to me if you don't want to post it publicly.


Thank you for your help. I don't know how to PM you though. There's no option in your profile page.


----------



## migles (May 1, 2016)

ax_colleen said:


> Thank you for your help. I don't know how to PM you though. There's no option in your profile page.


in his profile  choose the information tab and click "start a conversation"

if you click on his name (or picture) while in this thread a pop up appears where you can send a PM
alternativally, you can go to your private messages box, and manually write his name to pm him


----------



## ax_colleen (May 1, 2016)

migles said:


> @osm70
> since he can access his account from another device, and created this post, he could also send a PM to an admin through here...
> he can't do that on the other device because a replacement page shows up making him unable to do anything...
> however, he can use the same device he used to create this post, to inform the admins..


(I'm a girl btw :>)


----------



## migles (May 1, 2016)

ax_colleen said:


> (I'm a birl btw :>)


on the internet no one knows you are a bird


----------



## ax_colleen (May 1, 2016)

migles said:


> in his profile  choose the information tab and click "start a conversation"
> 
> if you click on his name (or picture) a pop up appears where you can send a PM
> alternativally, you can go to your private messages box, and manually write his name to pm him


Ah I see. Thanks!


----------



## migles (May 1, 2016)

ax_colleen said:


> Ah I see. Thanks!


in case your phone\browser is having some issues and you can't find it
you can start a pm with him with this link:
https://gbatemp.net/conversations/add?to=Sicklyboy


----------



## ax_colleen (May 1, 2016)

migles said:


> in case your phone\browser is having some issues and you can't find it
> you can start a pm with him with this link:
> https://gbatemp.net/conversations/add?to=Sicklyboy


Thank you ^^ don't worry I have found the PM button


----------



## KazoWAR (May 1, 2016)

I had this same thing happen when I used to only have a mobile phone as my only connection to the outside world. nothing you can do about it. cell phone tower constantly rotate ip addresses. and if someone some where did something on a ip address once, its added to StopForumSpam list and can not be used to access this forum. many times where I was reading a thread go to next page and be meet with that StopForumSpam page. only thing you can do is just wait and try again.


----------



## ax_colleen (May 1, 2016)

KazoWAR said:


> I had this same thing happen when I used to only have a mobile phone as my only connection to the outside world. nothing you can do about it. cell phone tower constantly rotate ip addresses. and if someone some where did something on a ip address once, its added to StopForumSpam list and can not be used to access this forum. many times where I was reading a thread go to next page and be meet with that StopForumSpam page. only thing you can do is just wait and try again.


I see. Thanks ^^ I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## migles (May 1, 2016)

ax_colleen said:


> I see. Thanks ^^ I'll keep that in mind.


does it still happens? maybe now you got a different IP
you can check your current IP in google, search for "whats my ip"


----------



## ax_colleen (May 1, 2016)

migles said:


> does it still happens? maybe now you got a different IP
> you can check your current IP in google, search for "whats my ip"


Thanks. I did that earlier to give my IP address to Sicklyboy ^^


----------

